
Show HN: I'm building a IMDB for tech events and tech speakers - zaiste
Eventil [1] is a (yet another) website that lists tech events [2] and their participants: attendees, speakers &amp; organizers [3]. You can filter events by topic [4] &amp; location [5]. You can find events where Call for Papers (CFP) is open [6]. Speakers can list their talks [7] along with slides &amp; video [8]. Users can access this data via a RESTful API [9] as JSON (I&#x27;m working on GraphQL implementation). If you&#x27;re an event organizer, you can create an event page and enable CFP form. You can follow people to see their event activity (as attendee, speaker or organizer) as weekly email.<p>It&#x27;s a side-project. I&#x27;ve been working on it almost 2 years. In my spare time I organize various tech events myself. I&#x27;m most proud of PolyConf [10]. I&#x27;ve created Eventil to solve my own problems with tech event organization. There are many organizer features that help me be more efficient. My focus is on speaker profiles. I&#x27;d like to help fellow organizers out to find interesting speakers. I&#x27;d like to also help tech speakers easily find related events.<p>A business model is being built around my insider knowledge. It could result in consulting projects through the platform. This is already the case to some extend. Eventually it could be automated.<p>The project is in alpha stage. There are bugs, but there&#x27;s also a consistent cycle of weekly iterations. Please bear with me. I usually fix everything quickly. I&#x27;d be happy to have your feedback. You can also submit issues via GitHub [11]<p>[1]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;</a>
[2]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events</a>
[3]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;users" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;users</a>
[4]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events?q%5Bwith_topics%5D%5B%5D=JavaScript" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events?q%5Bwith_topics%5D%5B%5D=JavaScri...</a>
[5]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events?q%5Bwhere_scope%5D=London" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events?q%5Bwhere_scope%5D=London</a>
[6]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events?q%5Bcfp_open%5D=cfp_is_open" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;events?q%5Bcfp_open%5D=cfp_is_open</a>
[7]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;eryno" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;eryno</a>
[8]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;presentations&#x2F;bL1sJe" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;presentations&#x2F;bL1sJe</a>
[9]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;api</a>
[10]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=8aYSKeAvvu8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=8aYSKeAvvu8</a>
[11]: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eventil&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;issues" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eventil&#x2F;eventil.com&#x2F;issues</a>
======
PaulHoule
I don't see enough signaling that I'll get anything of value for clicking on
your "pill button" and giving my contact info. I more than half-expect to get
spammed frequently about talks in places where I don't live (London) or about
topics I don't care about (JavaScript).

~~~
zaiste
Thanks for your feedback! The phrasing is not yet perfect, indeed. I'll work
on it. Regarding spam, you must explicitly opt-in (in Settings) to have those
emails being sent to you. ;)

------
bradknowles
So, looking at the list of cities, it’s hard to find anything since they are
not sorted.

Also, they don’t seem to recognize that Montreal is the same as Montrèal. Or
Brussels is the same as Brussel, and also the same as Bruxelles.

I haven’t looked any further.

------
MartyAghajanyan
Could be a great alternative to Lanyrd. I feel like Lanyrd abandoned and there
are a lot of spammy content now.

@zaiste I created [https://techevents.co/](https://techevents.co/) \- an
aggregator for tech events and will be launching it next week. I would like to
integrate it with eventil.com once it finished. Are you planning to have some
basic public API?

~~~
zaiste
Yes, I totally agree. TechEvents looks great. An API for reading the data from
Eventil you mean?

~~~
MartyAghajanyan
Yes, basic API to get events list(name, description, start_date, url, etc..).

Now I aggregate tech events from Meetup, Eventbrite, Lanyrd, Facebook. This
helps people to look events in one place instead of browsing all websites
separately. And once the user clicked on the event I am forwarding him
directly to original website/content. I would like to integrate to Eventil too
once it will have more content. Of course, if you would like that?

------
mtmail
That's great. Looks like a good alternative to
[http://lanyrd.com/](http://lanyrd.com/) Lanyrd got acquired by eventbrite and
is stagnating. Last week the site was down for a half a day.

------
fictionfuture
I can verify that finding good tech talks amongst all the noise is a pain
point!

Question is, if you can actually solve it :)

